

Ask HN: SuSE Studio and similar apps - TallGuyShort

I recently got an invitation to beta test SuSE Studio, and after a few searches I found that there are several similar apps out there (one for Ubuntu, a few no-name ones, etc...). Basically the idea is a simple point-and-click method for creating a customized linux distro ("or appliance")<p>I'm waiting for it to finish building my first quick attempt before I really put some attempt into it. I was wandering if anyone here has any thoughts on the app? Have you used others before? What was your experience? I've had a goal of custom-designing my own distro for a while, and intended to do it from scratch, but if this is half decent, I might just use this.<p>Any thoughts or advice?
======
chanux
I tried slax custom distro service. <http://www.slax.org>

I was never patient enough to finish the task anyway :).

